# My daughter washed my wool cardigan



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

My daughter washed my new wool cardigan with her work clothes. She's a welder and I could cry. It shrunk and looks felted. What can I do other than blocking it which I really don't think will work as it is so matted together. It was down past my hips and now on one side its above my waist.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ouch!! My DH did that once (last time he did any of MY laundry). This was years ago, so I had no idea what to do. This was before KP, I do hope someone has a solution, I will be watching,too.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

It will make a nice blanket for a cat.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, my, how awful. Other than cry, I don't think you can do a whole lot. So sorry.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Not much. My son did that to my first pair of socks. Will fit a small child. I would wash it some more and see what you get. I think it is too late to frog it.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Unfortunately felted is felted! There is no way to unfelt it again. :-( :-( :-(


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Wash it again to make sure it's well felted. Cut pieces and make a purse or tote, pillow or small stuffed animal.
Sorry. At least then you can still touch it and give it some love.


----------



## jmj8316 (Sep 16, 2013)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Wash it again to make sure it's well felted. Cut pieces and make a purse or tote, pillow or small stuffed animal.
> Sorry. At least then you can still touch it and give it some love.


I agree. Make it into something else. how does that line go - make a mistake into a happy accident. Painful though it may be


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

So sorry, I doubt there is much you can do other than re-purpose it as suggested.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

As just mentioned, perhaps you can make it into a new favorite purse...I'm so sorry that it happened to your sweater!


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks every one. It was the first thing I made myself in over 30 years and was so happy with it.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Are you still speaking to your daughter? :wink: :?


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

It will make a cozy pet rug,not much you can do about it now .......just make sure your beautiful knits don,t go to the laundry without you


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

My newlywed sister in law soaked her man's very very expensive italian wool cardigan over night in very hot water,,,,,,,,,, he is 6.6 and big.the cardigan shrunk to fit a five year old............... that is over 50 years back and she has never lived it down.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Not really. I just want to spit right now. I waited til I had finished all the other projects so I could take my time doing it. If I start spitting nails she'll be a collage on the wall.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

It's green I guess I could make a frog pillow for my grandson Nicholi as he loves them.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

I made myself a king sized Llama ripple afghan, in my beautiful purples and burgundy, but I became allergic to it as I was about 2/3rd done making it. Eventually I got it done, and then Violently allergic to it, I eventually found it a home with my new d-in-Law, well, my son did the laundry, and then my now felted blanket nearly fit a twin, and they now use it as a floor matte in front of the TV. The materials only cost me $500.00 (yes... it was for me, .... OUCH) Some goofs never heal....... even if you may still love them, like is on the ropes for a while at least.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Sit down & have a good cry, curse if you will and forget about it!


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

Pauline said:


> Sit down & have a good cry, curse if you will and forget about it!


very sound advise, as long as you get on with making yourself another one.


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

marilyn skinner said:


> Not really. I just want to spit right now. I waited til I had finished all the other projects so I could take my time doing it. If I start spitting nails she'll be a collage on the wall.


Not funny, but I did laugh when reading it. I'm so sorry, how disheartening


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh well. I always say when you learn something from a mistake it's a lesson learned and I guess I should have got to the machine first. Her ideas on washing clothes are the only thing we really argue about and no one else will put their clothes in the machine until they know she's done hers. I swear that machine screams when it sees her coming. I've never seen anyone cram it like her. I shall laugh next week. Maybe.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

marilyn skinner said:


> Oh well. I always say when you learn something from a mistake it's a lesson learned and I guess I should have got to the machine first. Her ideas on washing clothes are the only thing we really argue about and no one else will put their clothes in the machine until they know she's done hers. I swear that machine screams when it sees her coming. I've never seen anyone cram it like her. I shall laugh next week. Maybe.


Good woman


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I am afraid it is ruined beyond hope.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

If it's fully felted (can't see the individual stitches) you can cut it up to be hotpads, mittens, soles for slippers, etc. At least you can salvage the yarn, even if it will never be a sweater again.


----------



## cinjean48 (Sep 16, 2013)

My mother made my brother and I beautiful sweaters when we were little. Mine had an angora kitten on the back and my brothers had a dog and dog house. She gave them to me for my kids and sure enough I washed them and threw them in the dryer. Well, my daughter ended up with two new sweaters for her baby doll. That was 43 years ago and my dear mother has never given me anything she has knitted again. I was young, how was I to know they were wool.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

My mother once I felted an item by using Epsom salts, but as she is no longer with us, I cannot ask her how this was done. The item was never as beautiful, but it was pretty much ok :shock:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Wash it again to make sure it's well felted. Cut pieces and make a purse or tote, pillow or small stuffed animal.
> Sorry. At least then you can still touch it and give it some love.


I second that idea! I would even suggest re-washing/drying it more than once before cutting it up into a new thing. When you do cut it to make something else, save every scrap not used in the larger thing. When finished, those small scraps can be used to embellish other things or sewn together to make a hot-pad.


marilyn skinner said:


> ... It was the first thing I made myself in over 30 years and was so happy with it.


Then, you must now ignore all other projects and either re-knit the same pattern or another *just for yourself*. And keep it far, far away from that daughter on laundry day!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I bet she won't do that again, very sorry about your cardi but there are some good ideas coming out of it. Maybe teach your daughter to knit so she will know how much time and effort went into your knitting


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry this happened, and I hope that others' ideas will help.

I had a slightly different problem, having knitted myself a really pretty and complicated fair isle hat. When it was finished I found the crown too slouchy for my taste. It was definitely not superwash yarn, but I hot washed and hot dried the heck out of it. Result? No felting, microscopic shrinkage, and a present for someone else .......


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

My mother used to soak "shrunk" woolens in warm water with Epsom salts, and then gently stretch and block and see what happens - you've got nothing to lose by trying this.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My mother once I felted an item by using Epsom salts, but as she is no longer with us, I cannot ask her how this was done. The item was never as beautiful, but it was pretty much ok :shock:





bettyirene said:


> My mother used to soak "shrunk" woolens in warm water with Epsom salts, and then gently stretch and block and see what happens - you've got nothing to lose by trying this.


Seeing Epsom salts mentioned twice sent me off to Google Epsom salts to unshrink wool. And these are some of the results:

Using Borax, not Epsom salts:
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_unshrink_wool

Fullers earth or hair conditioner:
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=337122&page=2

http://www.ask.com/question/what-do-you-do-when-you-have-shrunk-a-wool-jumper

I've no clue as to whether or not one or another of those methods might work, but what have you got to lose?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

At least she does the laundry. You should see my laundry room!!!


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Ouch! I know you are very disappointed . But now you must make something out of it. A pillow, slippers, knitting bag, coasters, coin purses, eyeglass case are a few suggestions. Then put up a sign over washing machine--"Nothing hand knitted goes into this machine!". Good luck and let us know what you make.


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

The damaged is done. May be it is time for a new "identical" jumper    

I had a similar experience but couldn't blame anyone but myself.


----------



## dgoll (May 12, 2013)

I did that and donated it to a child's clothing store!


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> At least she does the laundry. You should see my laundry room!!!


I have a son who does this. We love our children but some days we just DO NOT LIKE them!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I am so sorry, all your hard work, for something like that to happen at someone elses hands is so upsettingly annoying. I guess as every one else is saying there is nothing that can be done with it, other than to perhaps turn it into something else that you will gain some benefit from.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

"Don't cry over spilt milk" wouldn't cut it for you I know. I feel so sorry for you. Curse and do whatever it takes and then sit down and relax and have a cuppa tea or whatever. Accidents happen. I would be GRRRRRRRRR for days. DD probably feeds as bad as you so forgive her and move on. 
God Bless and have a good day.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Wash it again to make sure it's well felted. Cut pieces and make a purse or tote, pillow or small stuffed animal.
> Sorry. At least then you can still touch it and give it some love.


That's what I would do, too.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

Try soaking in water and Epsom salts, sometimes that helps but depends on the damage


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Seeing Epsom salts mentioned twice sent me off to Google Epsom salts to unshrink wool. And these are some of the results:
> 
> Using Borax, not Epsom salts:
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_unshrink_wool
> ...


I knew there was something you could do with borax. I haven't tried it but might be worth while. Can hardly be worse :?


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

OUCH!!! Sorry that this happened to you but felted isn't reversible.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## Lakenana (Aug 26, 2012)

I once purposely felted a very old sweater then made a pair of mittens using the ribbed bottom for the cuffs. Just cut a mitten shape then machine sewed around the edges. Still wear them.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

My brother did the same thing to my DH's favourite cardigan. My DD loved it and wore it for years. She was 10 and tiny at the time.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> My daughter washed my new wool cardigan with her work clothes. She's a welder and I could cry. It shrunk and looks felted. What can I do other than blocking it which I really don't think will work as it is so matted together. It was down past my hips and now on one side its above my waist.


Years ago, my MIL washed a cashmere sweater and it did the same thing..only at that time I was a new Mom and just tossed it out. Can you make a bolero from it ..you would have to cut the bottom and hem it...or if it is totally ruined make something from the felted material..When life hand you a lemon make lemonade..Good Luck.


----------



## 52tiger (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry that happened but you will have to make lemon aid out of the lemons as they say. I look for wool at thrift stores all the time and take it to laundromat (because it is so messy) to felt. I cut them apart and use them on wall hangings and table mats for hand blanket stitch. Good luck. It is a real shame.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

I went to a craft fair last year where a knitter had taken accidentally felted sweaters and made mittens out of them. She cut them the desired size of the hand, sewed the two sides together, and then knitted ribbing at the top. They looked sooooo warm and wonderful that I started looking for wool sweaters at rummage sales that I could shrink on purpose. As for your daughter, you may as well forgive and move on - there is no way to bring your sweater back to its original size.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Wash it again to make sure it's well felted. Cut pieces and make a purse or tote, pillow or small stuffed animal.
> Sorry. At least then you can still touch it and give it some love.


I agree, too. So sorry, but maybe something new can still come from it.

Karen


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Go ahead and shed a few tears, then get busy and make yourself a handbag with it. That is what brought me back to knitting. I enjoyed it so much that I will never have to buy another handbag as long as I live and always have a ready gift for any female. I can't find the photos at this posting, but will take a couple and post them later.


----------



## chexnh (Mar 21, 2011)

try soaking it in a bucket of water with about a cup of hair conditioner then blocking. Sometimes works!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> My daughter washed my new wool cardigan with her work clothes. She's a welder and I could cry. It shrunk and looks felted. What can I do other than blocking it which I really don't think will work as it is so matted together. It was down past my hips and now on one side its above my waist.


Just saw this on Facebook...


----------



## Jane in NC (May 30, 2013)

Keep telling yourself that she was trying to be helpful. Many years ago my daughter did the laundry as a helpful surprise for me. The real surprise was that she washed my husband's suit. Needless to say we had to go suit shopping that week.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Wash it again to make sure it's well felted. Cut pieces and make a purse or tote, pillow or small stuffed animal.
> Sorry. At least then you can still touch it and give it some love.


I agree with this solution...it will make a GREAT purse...and don't be too hard on your daughter...we have all done things like this. She has learned a valuable lesson!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe wash it again to get it felted all over and use for a hot water bottle cover?


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

This brought back memories.

I had knit a white fingering wool blouse with elbow length sleeves with a full diamond motif, diamond lace yoke and hip length. My mother washed it in the washing machine without asking. It wouldn't fit my child's teddy bear. But, you asked can it be recovered, unfortunately once it is felted it is a permanent disaster.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Seeing where you live, try the mitten idea. There are some simple patterns out there and your felted sweater will make very warm ones. Last year moths got into a multi-colored, multi-patterned scarf I had made. Of course I was upset. But, I also realized I was really tired of having cold hands when I went out in winter, so not only did I make mittens with my scarf, I lined them with polar fleece. They are the warmest mittens EVER!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I am so sorry that happened to you! If my husband or mom happened to wash my wool sweater, they would be purchasing the most expensive yarn I could find to replace the yarn and I would make the sweater again, especially if I loved the original sweater. 

They would also play *ell ever getting me to make them something for a good long time!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I was a spoilt brat at home and all my washing was done for me so I did my first lot of washing when I was married. I didn't understand about wool as I can't wear it myself so washed my new husband's favourite jumper with my own stuff. It fitted my teddy beautifully afterwards. He was a tad upset so I told him if he wanted hand washing and drying flat he had to do it himself or take it to the cleaners as I only did machine washing. He looked at labels very carefully after that before buying


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I know that pain!!! I made my very first cardigan from this wonderful red wool and wore it for many years and it looked new and lovely but one day my daughter who then was a teenager decided to "borrow" my sweater without my knowledge and got a stain so she decided to wash it in the washing machine and then threw it in the dryer, I could not believe my eyes and cried my eyes out. Oh well, I still remember the horrified look in her face. That was over 25 years ago.....I feel your pain...


marilyn skinner said:


> My daughter washed my new wool cardigan with her work clothes. She's a welder and I could cry. It shrunk and looks felted. What can I do other than blocking it which I really don't think will work as it is so matted together. It was down past my hips and now on one side its above my waist.


----------



## gen1116 (Jun 2, 2011)

OMG!! That happen to me as well!!! After I finished my rantting, I blocked it again and give it away to my niece and she loved it.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

If you sew you could cut out Christmas stockings and decorate them or a similar project. I know you feel a loss but repurposing what you can salvage into a new project might make it hurt less.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Ouch~! That hurts. You could make it into a felted bag, or pillow.


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> My mother used to soak "shrunk" woolens in warm water with Epsom salts, and then gently stretch and block and see what happens - you've got nothing to lose by trying this.


You could try this, my grandmother once washed a pair of my husband's slacks, lost about 4 in length, she got them wet (don't know if she used epsom salts ) them kept ironing them stretching as she when. , If I remember right, she did this several times. When she was done , they fit , my husband. This trick does work well with Rayon.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

I have read an article where you can soak in hair conditioner to relax the fibres, worth a try at this point


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

when I was first married my ex put his laundry in the bag and I washed everything. Including his Cashmere sweater. I was a dumb kid from the hicks, never saw Cashmere and knew nothing about it. His Mom was livid, she had bought it for him. The only time she was ever upset with me. He learned real quick to be careful what he put in the laundry bag. About 10 yrs. later Nana gave me a Cashmere cardigan with a twinkle in her eye saying "remember, THIS goes to the cleaners" I knew then she'd finally forgiven me. LOL


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

This was many years in the past -- Daughter #2 (there are four of them) purchased a wool sweater and I did the wash and dry thing. Wish I had that sweater now re-purpose 
That was when all responsibility for her laundry went to her. And as soon as they were each old enough to start giving me greif over how quickly I could produce, fold and return to them their "clean" clothes I blessed them with thier own laundry day.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

If she did not do it on purpose, everyone makes mistakes. Has she apologized? I always try to remember people and other living things are more important than inanimate objects. You both have learned and must move on. Do you want hatred to separate your family from here on out? Probably not.


----------



## rosiebear (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my hand knit Irish wool sweater that I did myself. I read somewhere that you can soak it in cool water with some added hair conditioner (sheep have hair). I did that and it really helped a lot. Depending just how bad your lovely sweater is, give it a try. Good luck!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I agree with Jessica Jean and would certainly try several of the methods mentioned before resorting to scissors. You do really have nothing to lose!
It sounds like the soaking method with either borax or Epsom salts becomes a 2 person process when pulling. Perhaps you could enlist your daughter to help.
Whatever you choose to do, please let us know how things went. Many of us have been in that exact same position.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Not a mistake, it's a design opportunity!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh no! I feel your pain. It sounds like it can't be salvaged as a sweater for you. A few years back, I bought some Goodwill wool sweaters, felted them and turned them into other things - a pieced blanket, a scarf and an oven mitt. You might now want to take on something large like a blanket, but perhaps you could recycle the sweater into something else that is useful (assuming it won't be frustrating to you each time you use it).


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

wash it again on a cool short wash and instead of using washing powder use a scoop full of fabric conditioner.
When the cycle has finished PULL the garment(hard)back into shape.

Good Luck


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> My daughter washed my new wool cardigan with her work clothes. She's a welder and I could cry. It shrunk and looks felted. What can I do other than blocking it which I really don't think will work as it is so matted together. It was down past my hips and now on one side its above my waist.


I'm so sorry about your sweater, and I'm with everyone else, make something felted with it and laugh about it later. Also, I can't help noticing your last name. My minister is a Skinner, and she is the one that got me to knitting again after about 20 years of just crocheting. Sue Ellen even knits while she walks her dogs. She also started a knitting group at our church and we have knit bombed downtown Zanesville, Ohio. Knitting must be in the Skinner blood.


----------



## knittinana (Jan 20, 2013)

If it's truly felted, there's nothing you can do to reshape it. If it's NOT felted, the Wool Bureau says you can use 2 T baby shampoo in a gallon of warm water. Soak sweater for 10 minutes. Do NOT rinse. Blot excess water with dry towel. Very gently, lay the sweater flat on another dry towel. Reshape slowly and gently. Carefully stretch back to original size. Dry out of sunlight and away from heat. So, yes--you'll be blocking it. I tried this with my granddaughter's favorite wool sweater that she'd washed in a machine.  There were places that I thought had felted, but hadn't. We were able to stretch the sweater out to its original shape. Good luck!


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

To all, I forgave my mother as she forgave me for my mistakes, she lived with me in my home for 14 years until her death at 97. There is no knitting endeavor that could have been as priceless as our bond of love and friendship.
I would never reknit a project like that. 
Although I still have projects that are over 35 years old that I still wear on occasion. One is especially hideous. It was knit while watching and learning fair isle from Elizabeth Zimmerman. It was a PBS program. I had glaring, gaudy colors, cheap yarn because I wasn't going to waste money on something "good" if it was a disaster, and I couldn't afford wool at the time. It was a fair isle cardigan, knit in the round and steeked. The base was black with dayglow yellow, dayglow orange, green acrylic. And, I kid you not, I made yellow, orange, green and black double knit slacks (4) to go with it. I even wore these in public. Forgive me it was the 60's. I still have the sweater, I wear it around the house if it's cold. And, it appears it will not wear out. I did learn fair isle from that program and have knit many projects with decent yarn, incorporated the patterns into sweaters, socks, mittens as well.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

My mom was telling me that a gal from church, buys wool sweaters from garage sales second hand stores etc. She felts them cuts them up and sews them together and makes a patch work jacket. They are very beautiful.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Feel so bad for you . Other than that keep it hang it over the washer as a reminder with an note to remind others check the label or ask before washing my things, in big red letters
Make another one .


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ahh, I have made sure that my Daughters, Son, Daughter-in-law and Grandchildren know not to wash my things. 
My sweater that was felted by mistake I turned into other fun things. I gave as gifts to my children so that they could remember what happens to wool when you wash in hot water and dry in dryer. The sleeves make great wine bottle bags, The front and back made wonderful shoulder bags. Even is they do not use them all the time they still see them and know what they should NOT do to wool.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Try some of the suggested fixes. If none of them work, your welder daughter must have a blowtorch around somewhere . . . .


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

My husband's daycare person did that to one of my favorite sweaters. I gave it to my 9 yr old granddaughter.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Wash it again to make sure it's well felted. Cut pieces and make a purse or tote, pillow or small stuffed animal.
> Sorry. At least then you can still touch it and give it some love.


 :thumbup:


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

marilyn skinner said:


> My daughter washed my new wool cardigan with her work clothes. She's a welder and I could cry. It shrunk and looks felted. What can I do other than blocking it which I really don't think will work as it is so matted together. It was down past my hips and now on one side its above my waist.


I'm so sorry. Years ago this happened to me - my Mom put my wool sweater in the washing machine and dryer with the regular stuff. I really liked that sweater. Unfortunately, after that it became a felted doll sweater. My Mom was a knitter but I have to excuse her for this - I'm the oldest of 10 children (10 in a 14 year period) and she really had her hands full! The sweater looked really cute on the doll!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

marilyn skinner said:


> My daughter washed my new wool cardigan with her work clothes. She's a welder and I could cry. It shrunk and looks felted. What can I do other than blocking it which I really don't think will work as it is so matted together. It was down past my hips and now on one side its above my waist.


You could dis-own your daughter....at least within your own head for the moment. Seriously though, you will have to ask her to not be so "helpful" in the future. Keep hand wash items out of laundry basket, keep cold wash separately things in a different basket...etc. 
Not much you can do with your sweater, except cry. So sorry.
Jane


----------



## clicketyclick (Jul 18, 2011)

what a disappointment after all your hard work.


----------



## paulalp (May 3, 2013)

You can try to simmer it in a pot of 2 parts water with 1 part vinegar for about 30 minutes. I read this in a book somewhere that I can not find, just now. But, I did this with a pair of 100% wool socks that found their way into the washing machine, and it certainly did help. I can wear them again.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

so sorry.
it's a lost cause. 
surprised that a knitters daughter does not know about fiber care.

what was it doing in the general laundry with work clothes???


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Turn the cardigan into a felted purse. If you made the cardigan, then the daughter should offer to buy a replacement kit. If you bought it, she should replace it. I'm kind of amazed that you weren't writing to tell us when her funeral was!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Turmaline said:


> so sorry.
> it's a lost cause.
> surprised that a knitters daughter does not know about fiber care.
> 
> what was it doing in the general laundry with work clothes???


Not surprised at all. My Daughters know nothing about fiber care. That is why I make things with acrylic for them. No worries then.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, at least your daughter helps with the laundry. My daughter learned that lesson when she was about 12 and washed her ice skating sweater that she loved in hot water. We all have to learn and we learn by making mistakes. I'll bet she won't do that again, so you helped her learn a lesson. Another daughter learned not to pour hot water into crystal when she tried to make tea in my grandmother's real pre-war Austrian cut crystal pitcher. I still love them both, but sometimes it is hard...I feel for you!


----------



## user102348 (Oct 5, 2013)

This happened to me and I made lemonaid out of lemons. My five year old grandson received a beautiful, felted wool sweater which he wore often until he out grew it. In the end, I enjoyed seeing him wear it even more than when I had worn it before.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Then there is the opposite. I just gave my great grandson (1 yr old) a sweater for his birthday and said to his mother that it's washable wool, so just put it in with his other things and she replied, "Oh, I would never wash wool except by hand"...my kind of gal.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning. You are certainly not alone. Awhile ago I gave a beloved aunt a beautiful red wool suit I had gotten from someone. (red is not me!) She looked lovely in it. Well, her hubby washed it with all the other laundry, dryer and all. When it was done it was great for a Barbie. Never did know what became of it. I agree with many of the postings. Maybe you could knit a straight piece of another color wool, felt it and cut out a vest pattern using the cardigan-that-was for the front and the new piece as the back and trim? Otherwise I agree that it would make a lovely purse or pillow or something like that just for you. Good luck with whatever you choose. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

a quick call to my Mom when I washed my beautiful pink wool sweater and matching wool lined slacks when I was in college confirmed what I knew in my heart........ruined!! So sorry about your wool cardigan! Lessons learned the hard way. Never washed wool again!


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh I'm so very sorry after the work you put into making something for yourself. I see that there are a lot of suggestions of what you can do with the sweater, but I would suggest making yourself another one. It will be faster this time to knit as you are now familiar with the pattern. 

And yes hide your sweaters from your daughter.

My mom did that to an angora sweater of mine when I was in high school, and we ended up giving it to my sister who was six years my junior.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have only felted one thing in my life so an expert I'm not. However, I found a library book (meaning I can't find that book again  ) about 30 years ago written by an English knitter. It was an encyclopedia of animal fiber stuff. Patterns, sizes, cleaning, blocking, felting. Probably written in the 40's or 50's. I miss this book.......

She discussed felting and relaxing yarns. My understanding of animal hair is about the scales along the outside, entire length of the hair. She started with explaining that at normal or cool temps the scales are closed. To clean and or felt requires warm or hot water so the scales can open and the dirt can get out or if agitated the scales can get together and become permanent friends- felt. 

For something that shrank she said to put into very hot water. A drop or two of soap- rub your fingers together under the water as you're adding the soap until the water feels slippery. At this point the water is "wet". Learned I was using too much soap. The water needs to be too hot to keep your hands in and deep enough to cover the item and allow it to relax. 

There are differences in the hairs. Some open faster at cooler temps- still hot. Some can take up to 20 min to fully open. Not an expert here, just repeating what I understand. 

Leave your item in that very hot water at least the 20 min then add about 1/2 cup hair conditioner and a couple tablespoons of oil- I use olive because that's what she said to use. Holding a drinking glass by its bottom, VERY gently and slowly use that glass to work the conditioner and oil into the fibers by pushing the water into the item. As the water cools gently work the oil into fibers with your fingers- SLOW AND GENTLE. I was able to reclaim a sweater that had shrunk but wasn't totally a rug yet. Didn't measure when I finished but it looked and felt fine. Was able to pass the sweater down. 

You have nothing to lose except some hair conditioner, olive oil, hot water and some time. If it felted unevenly, maybe this will even it out a bit. 

I truly understand your horror, unhappiness, etc. We put so much of ourselves in our knitting so when they are damaged or sold for $2 at a yard sale we are hurt. Some of those items we gave birth to so we feel pain if the item is injured or unloved. 

Hugs.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I once bought a wool-filled comforter for my bed(OOO_so warm!) and used a duvet to keep it from getting dirty. My DH decided to surprise me by washing it for me. It became a swollen, lumpy mess!  My son eventually used it for a camping mattress pad! I had bought it on special sale from Overstock.com. When I looked online to replace it, the cost was $350! I can feel your pain even if it wasn't hand knitted.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

I feel your pain. And what's worse is there is no where to express the pain. I actually felted a pair of socks that took me forever to make because they were all cables....Imagine my surprise when I emptied the washing machine and found them at the bottom...way too small to do anything with. And no one to blame but myself.....Oh, yes, I definitely feel your pain.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Soak it in lots of warm laundry conditioner and stretch it gently. You may be able to coax a little more shape back. If not, felt the whole thing and make your self a beautiful purse, hot pads or yarn bag. I sew felted pieces on my machine, they wear like iron. Longer stitch, size 10 thread usually and wax paper to keep stitches from catching. I washed an acrylic sweater of my DH when we were 1st married. We wore it as one the next Halloween to answer the trick or treaters at the door! He is 6' I am 5'2", was hilarious looking!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> My daughter washed my new wool cardigan with her work clothes. She's a welder and I could cry. It shrunk and looks felted. What can I do other than blocking it which I really don't think will work as it is so matted together. It was down past my hips and now on one side its above my waist.


You might try soaking the sweater in a hair conditioner or even a shampoo with conditioner. If it isn't too bad, this could separate the yarn and maybe make it possible to block it out again. It's worth a try. We used to try Halo shampoo, but I don't know it that's produced any longer.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

That was what happened to the darling little baby surprise jacket I made for my grandson and the other grandma decided to he helpful and wash a load of laundry. I have not wanted to see it but understand it might fit a small teddy bear. Maybe you can further felt it and make a tote or something out of it. i buy thrift store sweaters and make all sort of stuff from purses, tote bags, caps, pin cushions, etc.
So sorry for you,
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## lakeleboeuf (Feb 9, 2013)

While we are on the subject of wool, how do you all wash and dry the wool socks you make?? i have just recently made my first couple pairs (for my daughter) and want to give her care instructions....


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

it's probably a goner - sorry


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with the other suggestions. Try to make something else out of it - maybe even a pillow case for a sofa pillow. At least that way you get to look at it and touch it and maybe even rest your head on it when taking a nap.


----------



## aprilmayknit (Sep 21, 2013)

Any chance you can imagine the piece as a bag/purse? People sew up jeans into bags, this might make a good one...use the sleeves as pockets or handles, or pocketed-handles somehow. OR..a wall hanging with bead-work and lace to create something completely different! It must be good for something, I hate to throw anything out that can be "recreated".


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Luv2knit2 said:


> I have only felted one thing in my life so an expert I'm not. However, I found a library book (meaning I can't find that book again  ) about 30 years ago written by an English knitter. It was an encyclopedia of animal fiber stuff. Patterns, sizes, cleaning, blocking, felting. Probably written in the 40's or 50's. I miss this book.......
> 
> She discussed felting and relaxing yarns. My understanding of animal hair is about the scales along the outside, entire length of the hair. She started with explaining that at normal or cool temps the scales are closed. To clean and or felt requires warm or hot water so the scales can open and the dirt can get out or if agitated the scales can get together and become permanent friends- felt.
> 
> ...


So true....I have always read that it's the agitation that causes the felting...not so much the temperature. If the scales open up with the hot water it might just work.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

This is a tough one. I doubt that it will ever be as it was. I suggest you (and I shutter at this) cut it apart and sew a little jacket or vest or purse.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

marilyn skinner said:


> My daughter washed my new wool cardigan with her work clothes. She's a welder and I could cry. It shrunk and looks felted. What can I do other than blocking it which I really don't think will work as it is so matted together. It was down past my hips and now on one side its above my waist.


I am so sorry.
I have no suggestions other than wrap it up and put it in her Christmas stocking instead of coal.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sorry! I have kind of been there. When my younger daughter was in middle school she took Tahitian dance. She needed a costume, and I ordered all the stuff from Hawaii and made it. Grass skirt, the whole 9 yards. It weighed a ton and had to be on those clip pant hangers. But, they had to be heavy duty hangers. This was the first Tahitian costume I made and it took me like 40 hours. Beads and tassles. She had a show coming up and I was tracking stuff done to be ready. She saw it hanging on the hangers, saw it was hanging crooked (because of the weight) and gave it a haircut. I saw all the grass skirting when I went in the basement and literally started to scream. Hubby thought we could fix it. Of course the whole skirt was a zigzag now. I ordered a new grass skirt, saved the original waist band, beads, tassles and what not, and made new in time for the show. Lucky for my Aloha Hula is very good at shipping items on time.

I was so mad I couldn't see. My husband asked me what I wanted him to do, and I told him to give our daughter to gypsies! 

I'm so sorry about your sweater.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I do have to say this is why I never knit with wool for gifts. Someone is going to make a mistake and people will be upset. I rarely use wool when I knit for myself either. I prefer acrylic. I'm pretty ditzy lately, I could forget, too.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

It was in the machine as I had some more delicate wash to add. I wasn't there to tell her and she didn't look. At 32 you would think she would check. I never put stuff in the machine without looking first. It was a nice merino wool. Really soft. I'm going to try Epsom salts tomorrow. See how it goes.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

oh no.



Ma Kitty said:


> It will make a nice blanket for a cat.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Place it somewhere so you will never see it again. Make a trip to wherever you got the thread before, buy the same amount and color, drive home happily thinking what a nice sweater your new purchase will make for you to wear. And by all means keep it away from your helpful daughters hands.
nitcronut


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> My daughter washed my new wool cardigan with her work clothes. She's a welder and I could cry. It shrunk and looks felted. What can I do other than blocking it which I really don't think will work as it is so matted together. It was down past my hips and now on one side its above my waist.


Stick her with the cost of lovely expensive new wool for your next new cardi! Mark your calendar everyday that you work on it and, when done, have her tote up the days on the calendar so she knows exactly how long it takes to knit a cardigan And tell her if she continues to overload the washer and it dies, you'll also stick her with the replacement cost of that!

Janet


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, if it is not wearable for any one, I suggest make it into a purse, hat, mittens, house shoes, pillow cover, the list can go on. Make it into a knitting bag.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> It was in the machine as I had some more delicate wash to add. I wasn't there to tell her and she didn't look. At 32 you would think she would check. I never put stuff in the machine without looking first. It was a nice merino wool. Really soft. I'm going to try Epsom salts tomorrow. See how it goes.


I am really happy to hear this Marilyn. If you are anything like me, you won't be satisfied unless you at least tried to rescue the sweater. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Please let us know your experience! Wishing you good luck


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

So why don't craft/yarn shops sell labels with delicate care information that can be sewn in/onto knitted/crocheted items requiring special laundry/cleaning care?

Janet


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lakeleboeuf said:


> While we are on the subject of wool, how do you all wash and dry the wool socks you make?? i have just recently made my first couple pairs (for my daughter) and want to give her care instructions....


Do you have the ball bands from the yarn? If so, give one to her with the socks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lins said:


> ... wrap it up and put it in her Christmas stocking instead of coal.


 :thumbup: I love this idea!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> Not really. I just want to spit right now. I waited til I had finished all the other projects so I could take my time doing it. If I start spitting nails she'll be a collage on the wall.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> Oh well. I always say when you learn something from a mistake it's a lesson learned and I guess I should have got to the machine first. Her ideas on washing clothes are the only thing we really argue about and no one else will put their clothes in the machine until they know she's done hers. I swear that machine screams when it sees her coming. I've never seen anyone cram it like her. I shall laugh next week. Maybe.


 Maybe you should take her, along with her laundry, to a laundromat and tell her to do her own laundry there, not at your home.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I did this to my OWN sweater a few years ago.Thought it was ruined, but I did the hair conditioned treatment and brought it back to size. Add 1 cup hair conditioner to 1-1/2 gallons water. Soak the item thoroughly for at least an hour , swishing occasionally to be sure the entire garment is soaked. Squeeze out excess water, but don't wring .DO NOT RINSE! Roll in towel, then dry flat, pulling to size and shape. You may want to go back a few times and re-pull before it's dry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

laceweight said:


> Maybe you should take her, along with her laundry, to a laundromat and tell her to do her own laundry there, not at your home.


Actually, I wasn't taken, I just went on my own with my own paycheck (had a job at 15) and did my own laundry at the Laundromat, because my step-mother's mother gave me too much verbal abuse for just existing, never mind actually having dirty clothes to wash.
I also taught my kids to do their own laundry as soon as they were tall enough to reach the washer's controls. It surely cost me extra electricity because they'd run the machine for a single pair of jeans, but they both are capable of caring for their own gear. That was worth the increased power bill and increased wear and tear on the machines. Thankfully, this enlightened city does NOT meter water usage! Being billed for water would have killed me!


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

I love your suggestions; the stocking, the gypsys. EWG. There are some people who aren't trainable where laundry is concerned. I separated laundry into lights, darks, delicate or whatever. The hand wash was in the bathroom for later. DH put those new bras into the wash with an assortment of stuff and added Clorox. 

He would mix anything with anything. Overloaded the machine and caused repair bills 3 times. Overloaded the dryer..... Has 3 separate college degrees so I know he can read and write. He's a dept head so he understands cause and effect. 

After 30 years of whining, begging, threatening to put a chain and lock on the machine to keep him out, he washed white uniforms with some red towels. I didn't say a word when he left for the hospital in his lovely pink scrubs. I was putting the white stuff I to soak in bleach when one of his staff called, wanting to know if I knew and wanted to bring him another set of scrubs that weren't pink. No. 

Since then the clothes have magically been sorted, not overloaded, no more pink scrubs. 

This forum is great. We can destress here and get empathy instead of the blank stare. I so hope you get your sweater back. Want to know what you end up doing.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

all you can do is repurpose it -- once felted always felted


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is one thing you can try. It will take you and her together. Get some cheap creme rinse for hair. Wool is hair and rub that around on it and work it in really good. Then start pulling on it really hard. You will get some muscles or have some guys do it with your supervision. See if you can get some length and width to it, enough that you can wear it. then let it soak until the creme rinse is almost all out. Hang it dripping wet over something and let the weight of the water drag it down some more. Hang it length ways first and if need be width wise. Don't know if you would be up for that, but it does work. good luck. If it doesn't well then as the others have said, repurpose it.


----------



## kimoanh (Oct 8, 2013)

You can cut out to make flower, you can find some really beautiful felt flowers from "Nicky Epstein Knitted Flowers" book. Don't cry, at least your daughter learned a good lesson how to handle wash wool.
Kim


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Luv2knit2 said:



> I love your suggestions; the stocking, the gypsys. EWG. There are some people who aren't trainable where laundry is concerned. I separated laundry into lights, darks, delicate or whatever. The hand wash was in the bathroom for later. DH put those new bras into the wash with an assortment of stuff and added Clorox.
> 
> He would mix anything with anything. Overloaded the machine and caused repair bills 3 times. Overloaded the dryer..... Has 3 separate college degrees so I know he can read and write. He's a dept head so he understands cause and effect.
> 
> ...


Funny what consequential behavior does when it causes personal embarrassment! The great learning curve!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I once had a LITTLE success by soaking a sweater in warm water with hair conditioner added. The conditioner relaxed the fibers somewhat and then I stretched and pulled and managed to get it back to a wearable shape and pinned it out and let it dry. Although it never was what I would call good. At this stage of the game, almost anything is worth a try!


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for your mishap, but the only thing is to use it some other way. Many of the suggestions on here was very good ones. But if there weren't any holes or damage done to it, I would think giving it to some one it would fit. If you don't know of anyone there's always goodwill. I always keep my special washing items in a totally different spot then my regular laundry, you will too I bet.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Actually, I wasn't taken, I just went on my own with my own paycheck (had a job at 15) and did my own laundry at the Laundromat, because my step-mother's mother gave me too much verbal abuse for just existing, never mind actually having dirty clothes to wash.
> I also taught my kids to do their own laundry as soon as they were tall enough to reach the washer's controls. It surely cost me extra electricity because they'd run the machine for a single pair of jeans, but they both are capable of caring for their own gear. That was worth the increased power bill and increased wear and tear on the machines. Thankfully, this enlightened city does NOT meter water usage! Being billed for water would have killed me!


OH MY!! I may have to move toQuebec. My last but one water bill was $485.00 for 3 months. Only a small garden and we also have a tank and use recycled washing water. I have tightened up a little on water usage.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

soak it in shampoo with conditioner. Gently pull at it - all over, not just at the edges. don't rinse, just let the water drain & block it as well as you can & leave it to dry.
Might not get it all back, but maybe it will be wearable.
Someone else had another method, but I can't remember.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BiDDi said:


> OH MY!! I may have to move toQuebec. My last but one water bill was $485.00 for 3 months. Only a small garden and we also have a tank and use recycled washing water. I have tightened up a little on water usage.


I grew up in NYC with metered water and periodic water shortages, whenever there was a lack of rain up north in the Catskill mountains. I remember the city putting up posters suggesting people share showers! Today, you canNOT install a large-flush toilet - such as the ones that came with our house. Local phone calls were also metered; not here. I speak only of the city of Montreal; I've no idea what goes on outside this city, my chosen city.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Torticollus said:


> If she did not do it on purpose, everyone makes mistakes. Has she apologized? I always try to remember people and other living things are more important than inanimate objects. You both have learned and must move on. Do you want hatred to separate your family from here on out? Probably not.


I know you're just sick over this and I imagine your daughter feels pretty bad, too.

But ask yourself this: Did anyone *die* because of this?

I'm not making light of your situation. When something bad, really bad, happens I try to stop (after the shock wears off, of course) and ask myself the question "Well, did anyone *die* because of this?" It has helped me many times when I wanted to scream or break into tears and to do either of those things weren't gonna solve the problem.
Helps me put things into prospective. I hope it helps you, too.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> My daughter washed my new wool cardigan with her work clothes. She's a welder and I could cry. It shrunk and looks felted. What can I do other than blocking it which I really don't think will work as it is so matted together. It was down past my hips and now on one side its above my waist.


Noooooooo!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you tried any of the suggestions? If so - how did it turn out - keep us posted please.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

My husband put are sons (6 months old)c white cardigans in the washing machine, With his Army shirts,The colour came out of the shirts and we ended up with a cream coloured Cardigans,


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

So, here's my 2 cents on the probably ruined cardigan. Once felted, probably will stay felted, everyone says? Okay. And, it doesn't fit you any more. Who WILL it fit? Some child with no coat? Someone in need? Homeless? If it won't need special care now that it's felted, why not donate it to someone who would really be blessed to have it. This poor sweater is ruined for you, but, just maybe, it could make someone else's world a little better. In this case both you and your daughter can get past the mistake. You can turn this mistake into a positive. 

That's just my thoughts. Hope I didn't offend anyone. I am all about donations and community service and all of that stuff. Just think how good you will feel to help someone else. You daughter will sort of be off the hook. Maybe she can help out on the cost of the new yarn? 

Try to let it go. I didn't sell my daughter to the gypsies when she cut her Tahitian skirt. I even kept her when 4 years later she wrecked my new car while learning to drive. She was parking in a parking lot and hit about 3 other cars. We did finally give her away, and he's a great guy.


----------



## cmmiller151 (Mar 25, 2011)

I read somewhere that if you soak it in warm water and hair conditioner it can relax the fibers that you may be able to rescue it. In fairness, I've never tried it. But at this point......what can it hurt to try?! Nothing lost . . . nothing gained! And who knows, maybe it will work, or at least enough to do something with it. I hope it helps, GOOD LUCK.


----------



## paulalp (May 3, 2013)

You can also try simmering in a pot on the stove. Use 1 part vinegar and 2 parts water. Simmer gently for about 30 minutes. Let it cool only enough to handle, then stretch into the shape and size you desire. This worked on my shrunken wool socks.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

laurelk. said:


> That was what happened to the darling little baby surprise jacket I made for my grandson and the other grandma decided to he helpful and wash a load of laundry. I have not wanted to see it but understand it might fit a small teddy bear. Maybe you can further felt it and make a tote or something out of it. i buy thrift store sweaters and make all sort of stuff from purses, tote bags, caps, pin cushions, etc.
> So sorry for you,
> Laurelk in S. CA


 What was that 'other grandma' thinking? Let's be mad at her. I once knit an argyle vest for my son. His wife dried on the drier while it was running. Of course it shrank and my then d-I-l was very angry and told me I used cheap yarn. Don't you love it?


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> My daughter washed my new wool cardigan with her work clothes. She's a welder and I could cry. It shrunk and looks felted. What can I do other than blocking it which I really don't think will work as it is so matted together. It was down past my hips and now on one side its above my waist.


I'm so sorry, loved ones can create havoc with our well-loved treasures. I feel your pain. Just this week I came downstairs in the morning to find my $325 Kuhn Rikon 10 qt. pressure cooker sitting upside down on the edge of the sink. Another glance told the story. The entire bottom of the pan was warped and loose and there was cooled blob of melted aluminum half attached to the pan and half attached to the coils on my stove. A pile of scorched peanuts sat in the sink. Because the hood fan and the air cleaner were running at full blast my husband (who was trying to boil the peanuts) didn't smell it until too late. One of my knitting friends asked if he was still alive. (He is)

Given that he has saved me from more than one stove disaster, I couldn't chide him for ruining the pan, although how he picked the most expensive item in my kitchen to boil peanuts still befuddles me!

I have learned to keep all my hand washables in the closet until I get around to them. If I let them get anywhere close to the laundry basket/room, there is no telling when he might take a wild hair and do a load of laundry, although he is good about hanging things IF they survive the actual washing. DJ


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Where I live not only do we have metered water bills but the sewage rate is 2x the water usage. So 2/3 of the water bill is sewage use!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

joaniebeadgood
Same here. I live alone and am always astonished at my sewer bill compared to the water bill.
I'm originally from Southern W.Va. Went to Wesleyan in Buckhannon.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Small world. I work at WVU. Always good to meet another West Virginian!


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm still reeling over the thought of someone putting an electric pressure cooker on a burner. You are definitely a calm and peaceful person. Much like the kind lady whose cardigan started this discussion. Bless you both .


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Well it's done. I soaked it in warm water with hair conditioner and olive oil and hid it on the patio table in the greenhouse as it's only 6 degrees here it will lay there and dry on towels. I was able to block it to original pattern length but its sure stretched the other way and will probably hang extremely loose. The felting let go quite a bit and doesn't look that bad. It will make a yard cardi or I will give it my son for his puppy he's getting in a couple of weeks. 
As for my daughter I didn't even point out what she had done as she really wouldn't care. 
I would like to thank you all for your posts and helpful suggestions. Thanks Juice for your PM. I love this site and the family who are on it. Hope you never go through this. 
Am I laughing yet?Yep, cos I'm a twit for putting it in there in the first place. I have to take responsibility for it. A friend suggested that I hang delicates in my closet inside out in a special spot until I have enough for a load. Good advice and I will do that from now on. 
Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow Canadians and maybe in uk it's harvest festival this weekend. Do you even have that anymore.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> Well it's done. I soaked it in warm water with hair conditioner and olive oil and hid it on the patio table in the greenhouse as it's only 6 degrees here it will lay there and dry on towels. I was able to block it to original pattern length but its sure stretched the other way and will probably hang extremely loose. The felting let go quite a bit and doesn't look that bad. It will make a yard cardi or I will give it my son for his puppy he's getting in a couple of weeks.
> As for my daughter I didn't even point out what she had done as she really wouldn't care.
> I would like to thank you all for your posts and helpful suggestions. Thanks Juice for your PM. I love this site and the family who are on it. Hope you never go through this.
> Am I laughing yet?Yep, cos I'm a twit for putting it in there in the first place. I have to take responsibility for it. A friend suggested that I hang delicates in my closet inside out in a special spot until I have enough for a load. Good advice and I will do that from now on.
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow Canadians and maybe in uk it's harvest festival this weekend. Do you even have that anymore.


How amazing that it worked to this degree of stretching. I am glad that you tried something. You give hope to all of us who may have a laundry mishap. I know that my husband is only allowed to do sheets or towels. It's wonderful that he wants to help.
Thanks for letting us know the results!


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> Well it's done. I soaked it in warm water with hair conditioner and olive oil and hid it on the patio table in the greenhouse as it's only 6 degrees here it will lay there and dry on towels. I was able to block it to original pattern length but its sure stretched the other way and will probably hang extremely loose. The felting let go quite a bit and doesn't look that bad. It will make a yard cardi or I will give it my son for his puppy he's getting in a couple of weeks.
> As for my daughter I didn't even point out what she had done as she really wouldn't care.
> I would like to thank you all for your posts and helpful suggestions. Thanks Juice for your PM. I love this site and the family who are on it. Hope you never go through this.
> Am I laughing yet?Yep, cos I'm a twit for putting it in there in the first place. I have to take responsibility for it. A friend suggested that I hang delicates in my closet inside out in a special spot until I have enough for a load. Good advice and I will do that from now on.
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow Canadians and maybe in uk it's harvest festival this weekend. Do you even have that anymore.


Haha I knew it would. So glad you did try it.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

This happened to me many years ago! I gave it to a small homeless person.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for telling us, how it all worked out in the end.


----------



## shirleymcnally (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh no ,
this happened to my Grandaughters cardigan when my Grandson turned up the dial on the washing machine ,so what i did was stitch up neck and sleeve cuffs weighted it stitched up bottom and its now a door stop 
Shirley


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Sadly, once felted, always felted. I'm sure your heart is broken, but do try to find another use for your beloved sweater. I did this to myself once years ago. The felted red sweater made great Christmas coasters under our Jack Daniels eggnog! Still use them to this day, except now I laugh when I tell the story instead of cry!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh dear!!!! I would cry!!! You could make mittens out of them. I think you may have to sew them on a machine. I did that myself. Lopi yarn sweater. I was beside myself. I feel sorry for your daughter too. I am sure she didn't mean it. UGH!!! Sad for both of you.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Luv2knit2 said:


> I'm still reeling over the thought of someone putting an electric pressure cooker on a burner. You are definitely a calm and peaceful person. Much like the kind lady whose cardigan started this discussion. Bless you both .


I hope I didn't say it was electric, tried to check my comment but I guess it was removed? I should have just commiserated without sharing my story under that heading.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh dear I remember I did that to one of my hubby's (quite a new hubby at the time) lovely woollen jumper. I could have died when I took it from the washing machine. I don't rmember what he said at the time but after 30 years he still brings it up. So I 'spose I can safely say he was very annoyed even though he didn't show it at the time!


----------

